# I'm ENGAGED!!



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

After being with this incredible man for a year and a half, we are now engaged!!!!!! more info to come on how it all happened to come later! bouncing off the walls!!! 

Going to book engagement photos and will make sure to post our updates! thank you for all the support everyone!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

*squeals* YAY!! Congratulations, you guys are such a cute couple. I was going to mention the other day when I noticed it (but didn't want to take that thread off topic), I absolutely LOVE your new avatar. That is a very stunning and romantic picture.


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

CONGRATS! That is so exciting. What kind of wedding do yall want?


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww! Congrats!! Hurry up and give us the details!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats girl!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you so much! Woot! we don't have a date set yet, but it's going to be this coming spring. More info to come on that as well. Going to be a fairly big wedding because of the amount of friends we have, and my side of the family is quite large.

More pics and info to come


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Congrats!!! Isn't it an awesome giddy super high feeling?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Lonestar22 said:


> Congrats!!! Isn't it an awesome giddy super high feeling?


 It's beyond anything that can be explained :lol: LOVING it!!!


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Congrats. You two make such a very cute couple. So where are the pics of the ring?


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

ahhhh this is so exciting and its not even anything to do with me!!!1


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats, Kelly!  I'm so glad for you .


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you Tamma  You're always such a sweetheart. Pictures of the ring coming up


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Congrats  Can't wait to see the ring, and once you get them done, the engagement pictures.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Congratulations! I sincerely hope that you have a happy and blessed engagement and marriage!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you so much!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats! Thanks for texting me personally


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations!! You two take the cutest photos! I'm looking forward to seeing the ring!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations! That's so exciting!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Congrats! Thanks for texting me personally


 I am so sorry :lol: since it's happened, I have had soooo many people to contact it's ridiculous THEN to make things really inconvenient, my cell has been down for almost a week now and wont be able to get it back for who knows how long!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Congratulations!! Enjoy the planning and dress shopping! Sometimes I wish I could go back and do it again. I'm sure you will remember it as the best day of your life.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you very much  absolutely love your baby avatar, it's adorable


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks, M2G. We think she's pretty adorable, too!


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

M2G! How could you even think of making this thread and not showing ring pictures?! Shame! 

Congratulations girl!!! Now lets hear those plans, potential dresses and the ringggg!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you!! you are totally right, I need to get some pictures out. It's been absolutely nightmare lately. My fiance's (eeek!!!!) sister has been in need of a new cell phone, and because my cell died a few days ago, between working all the crazy hour's I've worked, being cell phoneless and getting home at 11 at night every day, I haven't had a chance to even try to take some pictures :lol: 

I will get some pictures up, as soon as I can find the time to get them done. At this point, I would have to seriously consider bringing my camera at work! :lol:

Pictures definitely coming up!!


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

Congratulations you two look very cuite i hope you find marrage good as well


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you so much big


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

What the hell Kelly?! Where is the dang pictures and I want to know how he purposed to you **** it!!!


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats! I wish you two the best!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you so much  Getting excited about planning for the wedding itself. Didn't really ever realize how much work it was going to be :lol:


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

THIS is how I find out?!?!?! hahaha! jk. Contgrats sweetiepea.


----------



## Oakley Eastern Miss (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats! Best of luck for the future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

_Congrats. I bet your over the moon about it all. I bet your wedding will be amazing and we are all still demanding photos._


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Moxie said:


> THIS is how I find out?!?!?! hahaha! jk. Contgrats sweetiepea.


 I....is....sorry. Unfortunately between my 8 jobs and my insanely unhuman work schedules I've forgotten to message a lot of people. The other issue we've been having, because we have so much family all over Europe we haven't posted online or messaged a lot of people yet to give them the news. Still trying to call everyone-and unfortunately a few people have fallen between the cracks 

Thank you so much everyone. You're all absolutely sweethearts!!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm way late telling you, but congrats! Wish you both the best!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

apachiedragon said:


> I'm way late telling you, but congrats! Wish you both the best!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

CONGRATS!
Being engaged is an amazing feeling 
Wish you and your fiance many many long years filled with happiness.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you so much  Pictures are definitely to come. Getting engagement photos as we speak. Hopefully we will get them ready up for posting soon


----------

